# Ac Won't Kick On In Auto Mode



## OB250RS12 (Jun 4, 2012)

Outback 250 RS. The breaker kicked off when AC and micro lights Etc were on
After resetting breaker the AC unit won't kick on in auto mode. 
It and the fan kick on in manual mode but nothing in auto. 
Turned off all breakers to reset everything. No change. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

not sure which brand of AC you have. You may need to reset the unit. Disconnect the shore power and the 12 volt power at the battery. If you have a solar pannel, disconnect that also. Wait a minute or so and plug it all back in. The the unit again. Mine has been acting up and I need to run the fan on either high or low. the Auto setting will work for a few cycles of the AC unit then lock up. Then I'm back to disconnecting the power.
Good luck and I hope this works,
Brian


----------

